# Boardwax Sale



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2017)

*


Description

*100% Pure Beeswax & Food Grade Mineral Oil Mix

This "cutting board & knife handle wax" is a custom blend of 100% pure beeswax (purchased from local Amish folks) and food grade mineral oil. It's made by us so we know exactly what's in the mix - no additives - just beeswax and mineral oil.


Uses: Wood cutting boards/butcher blocks, wood bowls, wooden utensils, knife blocks, wood knife racks, & knife handles.

Directions: Apply liberally using a lint free towel - allow to soak - wipe off excess. Repeat when wood appears dry. Initial application may require multiple coats.




*Pricing*

Large - 16oz - *$17.00*

Small - 8oz - *$9.00





**Shipping

*Prices *DO NOT INCLUDE* shipping! 
_(USPS Priority Mail will be used) 

_Please don't ask for shipping quotes :scared4:




*Order Fulfillment *

Orders will not ship until the end of the sale. This is because I'm making only the amount of boardwax that is ordered. 




*To Purchase*

If you're interested just shoot me a PM along with your zip code and Paypal email address and I'll follow by sending you a PP invoice. 



Thanks,
Dave


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 20, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2017)

WildBoar said:


> PM sent




Responded


----------



## Matus (Apr 20, 2017)

Dave I am checking with friends and may order a few - if anyone from Germany is also interested I may do a small group order


----------



## foody518 (Apr 20, 2017)

Enjoying the board wax I got from you recently! It's good a great smoothness and consistency


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2017)

Matus said:


> Dave I am checking with friends and may order a few - if anyone from Germany is also interested I may do a small group order




That would work out great. Thanks for looking into this Matus.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Enjoying the board wax I got from you recently! It's good a great smoothness and consistency




Awesome, I'm glad that you're enjoying it!


----------



## Customfan (Apr 20, 2017)

good stuff people! stock up! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2017)

Customfan said:


> good stuff people! stock up! :doublethumbsup:




Thanks Victor


----------



## Anton (Apr 20, 2017)

What would you say is the yield for either side? Guess in number of "coats/treatments" for an 18" board


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2017)

Anton said:


> What would you say is the yield for either side? Guess in number of "coats/treatments" for an 18" board





I'm going to say more than a few and less than a bunch. You stumped me with that one Anton.


----------



## Matus (Apr 20, 2017)

Dave, could you please let us know what is the brutto weight of the two different sizes (including the jars)?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2017)

Matus said:


> Dave, could you please let us know what is the brutto weight of the two different sizes (including the jars)?




The large is 1 pound

The small is unknown, I don't have one of them to weigh yet.


----------



## Matus (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Anton (Apr 20, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm going to say more than a few and less than a bunch. You stumped me with that one Anton.



And here we thought you knew enough...!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2017)

Anton said:


> And here we thought you knew enough...!




I definetly don't know enough.


----------



## daveb (Apr 20, 2017)

This stuff is the bee's knees. Bad pun intended. Anton - I've found that it will last until you need more.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 20, 2017)

If I didn't already have an overabundance of board butter I'd be sending a PM

One question on behalf of international customers is USPS first class package international also an option for shipping? I've found it usually costs quite a bit less than USPS priority mail international and still includes tracking/insurance and is often just as fast, at least to Canada. Doesn't work for heavier packages or longer/larger shipping dimensions, but boxes of the size required for board butter may be viable.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> If I didn't already have an overabundance of board butter I'd be sending a PM
> 
> One question on behalf of international customers is USPS first class package international also an option for shipping? I've found it usually costs quite a bit less than USPS priority mail international and still includes tracking/insurance and is often just as fast, at least to Canada. Doesn't work for heavier packages or longer/larger shipping dimensions, but boxes of the size required for board butter may be viable.




I don't offer first class mail for two reasons:

1. I don't have boxes. Priority Mail boxes are free.

2. I can't get a pick up of this level mail. I live over 1/2 hr one way to a post office.


Thanks for the query though T, I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 20, 2017)

That all makes perfect sense, thanks Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> I don't offer first class mail for two reasons:
> 
> 1. I don't have boxes. Priority Mail boxes are free.
> 
> ...




I stand corrected....


They will pick up First Class but I can't print First Class through USPS. I suppose that they're might be another shipping service that will allow that but I never looked into it. The boxes are still an issue regardless though.


----------



## malexthekid (Apr 21, 2017)

Dave can you whack a large one in with my petty?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 21, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Dave can you whack a large one in with my petty?




Sure thing, but, you're going to get killed on the shipping. :shocked3:


----------



## malexthekid (Apr 21, 2017)

Grrr damn shipping. Scrap that again just realised our customs are PIAs and would probably good it up and don't want it to hold up that prettiness.... guess I'll just have to be happy with a sharpie play thing. :sly:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 21, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Grrr damn shipping. Scrap that again just realised our customs are PIAs and would probably good it up and don't want it to hold up that prettiness.... guess I'll just have to be happy with a sharpie play thing. :sly:




No problem, completely understandable.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 21, 2017)

This is really coming along nicely, I've got a lot more orders than expected. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## malexthekid (Apr 21, 2017)

As long as it doesn't take you away from grinding steel and wood :sly:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 21, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> As long as it doesn't take you away from grinding steel and wood :sly:




:yeahthat:


BTW Alex, did I tell you that your knife was already ground? I can't remember if I did or not but anyway, yeah it's ground and the wood is mounted.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 26, 2017)

OK folks, this is last call, I'm getting ready to make the stuff and get it shipped out. If you're going to order, or still need to pay your invoice, now is the final chance until next time. :thumbsup:


----------



## ynot1985 (Apr 26, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Grrr damn shipping. Scrap that again just realised our customs are PIAs and would probably good it up and don't want it to hold up that prettiness.... guess I'll just have to be happy with a sharpie play thing. :sly:



I would love some too but I think customs would be a problem especially when it's beeswax and our bees are protected.

I deals with quarantine/customs for work daily and they and they are a pain.


----------



## Matus (Apr 27, 2017)

Dave, could you PM with an approximate cost for the shipping (5x the large jar) so that I can check whether the group buy from Germany will take place? Thanks.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 27, 2017)

Matus said:


> Dave, could you PM with an approximate cost for the shipping (5x the large jar) so that I can check whether the group buy from Germany will take place? Thanks.




Will do.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 30, 2017)

About 1/2 of the boardwax orders will ship out tomorrow and the rest will go the day after. 


Thanks again to everyone who ordered. Enjoy your slick wood!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 1, 2017)

All of the remainder of orders will ship out tomorrow. 

Thanks again folks!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 1, 2017)

PS...there's a few extras if anyone is interested.


Qty. 3 - 16oz

Qty. 1 - 8oz


----------



## Sporks (May 3, 2017)

PM sent.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 3, 2017)

Sporks said:


> PM sent.




Replied!


----------



## WildBoar (May 3, 2017)

Got my order today -- thanks, Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 3, 2017)

WildBoar said:


> Got my order today -- thanks, Dave!




Awesome, thanks back at ya David!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 12, 2017)

All sold out, thanks!


----------



## Matus (May 12, 2017)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cheflivengood (May 12, 2017)

Great Product, Thanks again Dave. Also works well in my beard :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 12, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> Great Product, Thanks again Dave. Also works well in my beard :doublethumbsup:




OoooooooooK Now! 

In any case, I'm glad it's working good for ya.


----------



## Sporks (May 13, 2017)

Got my order too. Really a fantastic product. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 13, 2017)

Sporks said:


> Got my order too. Really a fantastic product. :doublethumbsup:




Awesome, thanks!


----------

